# Interior photos of our van.



## michaellinda (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neckender (Dec 12, 2009)

Thats a very proffessional and beautiful job that you've done, it puts my factory built 2008 trigano 650 to shame.

John.


----------



## runnach (Dec 12, 2009)

A very smart layout
Channa


----------



## LaughingHeart (Dec 12, 2009)

I like the rear end seating [the van, not yours!] I presume the centre seat moves for access. Very clever and tasteful. 100 house points!
Paol.


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Dec 12, 2009)

trikerman said:


> Thats a very proffessional and beautiful job that you've done, it puts my factory built 2008 trigano 650 to shame.
> 
> John.



And my 55 550 trigano
Rob


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 12, 2009)

michaellinda said:


> View attachment 927
> 
> View attachment 928
> 
> ...




Excellent. You have a job to build the interior of my next MH to my spec: Well done. I have you noted down.


----------



## merlin wanderer (Dec 13, 2009)

michaellinda said:


> View attachment 927
> 
> View attachment 928
> 
> ...


  ah that's better


----------



## bigboack (Dec 15, 2009)

Have you built this from scratch, its an excellant job.


----------



## michaellinda (Dec 15, 2009)

*Self build.*

Yes I built it from scratch in the drive, nearly froze to death once or twice,but well worth doing. Been to france this year also to Black Isle in Scotland Plus a few other trips.  Only w/camped twice once on Cleveley's prom & Marine hall car park at Fleetwood.


----------



## poonamt93 (Jan 5, 2010)

I love this interior really it look much cute and very attractive.The photo itself is so brilliant how will be the interior I am thinking that..I love this color combination and all the layout of this Van are very good..
Amazing Interior........


----------



## kangooroo (Jan 5, 2010)

This looks very impressive.  I didn't realise you'd designed it yourself until I read the responses.  I thought it was a professional build.

Very practical, most attractive - well done!


----------



## degzie (Jan 10, 2010)

a very professional looking job you have done, it's given me insperation to revamp my van, the extra space you have got with the walk thru is what i'm after in my t4, which has a r&r bed.


----------



## Haaamster (Jan 30, 2011)

Fantastic looking job,well done.Did you buy the foam part of the seat ready made or make it yourself.If ready made where from please?


----------

